# Angelfish



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone want a pair of angels? About 2 years old. They breed regularly. The larger one is marble veil tail, the smaller one is black veil tail. I would let someone in the club have them if they promise to take care of them and give them a good home. I may sell the through GCAS. Anywho, let me know.

Jim
[email protected]


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No angels for me thanks, but it is nice of you to offer them to the club members first


----------

